# Best videos for perfect IPO OB



## Airman1stclass (Jan 12, 2014)

Just wondering if you guys know of any really good videos. Also when working on the sit, I know the. Butt is supposed to come forward instead of him just sitting back. Any advice on how to better that? Also i've been working with Sean rivera. Really cool guy and excellent dog trainer.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Alexis/GatorDog shares really great videos of IPO training. I like her vids b/c they show the progress in stages, not just a finished product but good training.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks Lies 

My YouTube channel can be found through this link - Carma 12/3/13: http://youtu.be/SR1jaFAa8zg

I use Vimeo for my most recent videos. This is one from yesterday, but the rest of my channel can be found through the link - http://vimeo.com/93729698

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RTC (Apr 20, 2014)

GatorDog said:


> Thanks Lies
> 
> My YouTube channel can be found through this link - Carma 12/3/13: Carma 12/3/13 - YouTube
> 
> ...


I was watching the Mock Trial, when will you run the actual trial and how old is your wonderful dog?


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Look for videos at the work level at 94 points and above at the FCI and WUSV.


----------



## daviddrena (Dec 25, 2006)

Amazing Videos


----------



## wolfmanusf (Apr 5, 2012)

When I saw your title, I was gonna say watch Sean's routine at either the FMBB or FCI where he got a 99. Super routine with a very picky judge. 

You picked the right guy to train with. Go with what he tells you on the sit.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I enjoy watching Vislor's stuff.

Dog Training Videos | Vislor Dog Training


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Good recommendation on Alexis. She does show the progression, from start to actually titling, for all parts of OB. Not just heeling.


----------

